# Original Tica 12' Guides are shot



## BOWSER (Jan 3, 2006)

I know its very common, but my Tica heaver guide ceramics are almost all cracked, chipped, and the tip has come unwelded. I have talked to one person regarding changing the guides myself. Fuji Alconite guides are the selection.

Other than changing (Hot glue) a broken tip, I have never put rod guides on. Am I crazy to try it? I have looked through a couple of sites and have yet to find a good starter article on how to do it.


What kind of thread should you use?
What kind of varnish should you use?
Where can I find a good basic written article to start with?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*This site*

seems to have some good tips & techniques.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*Guide replacement*

I've done it one time, and it was fairly simple.
Heat the guide area finish with heat gun.
Use razor to cut the finish on top of guide foot.
Make a nick in thread and pull the thread.
Clean the area with acetone, etc.

Place the guide back (under wrap if you want).
Wrap with size A thread. (Use color preserver if you want).
Put on Flex Coat rod finisher.
Let it dry. (good to have a rod dryer)

There are good resources on internet for these.
You could even goto www.mudhole.com and look at the tutorial articles.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Did it once and ain't NEVER gonna do it again....To do it well takes time, patience, and talent. I have NONE of those three things.

It's kinda like tinting car windows...:--| 

I have a fishin' buddy that wraps NICE rods going to re wrap a Tica for me, but I haven't even made the effort to get the rod to him...


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*aint too hard*

www.rodbuiding.org

and to find a rod builder in ur area:
http://www.rodbuilding.org/directory/

if you only plan on this one repair, it might not be worth the investment of supplies... someone should do it for $5-8 bucks a guide....

now if u plan on trying rod building...it will be great practice... on your first try you can get results and cant even tell if was repaired.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Bowser; here is a link to some Basic Info,
http://www.leapinbass.com/fishing/rods/home.htm

Then go to mudhole and check out the info there.also rodbuilding.

it is not that hard, just use Patience! Use heat VERY sparingly, do not over heat blank. DO NOT CLEAN WITH ACETONE! use 91% alcohol Acetone could eat the finish off the blank. 
Epoxy to use is Flex-coat follow directions 50/50 mix use NCP thread you will not need C/P
Take your time! the hardest part is starting and Tie-off. Take your Time! Good Luck!
any questions E-mail or call 609-972-8300


----------

